# Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, It's  Off To Costco!



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2011)

We will be doing our annual pilgrimage.  Following the usual in-the-door hyperventilation and unmedicated ADHD overstimulus, what do YOU get at Costco?

We usually get the Kirkland marinated artichoke hearts, Kirkland chicken broth, bulk pack of Rotel, and Lindor Truffles.  And we always try to score two free Costco cookbooks (give away one as a gift to another Costco deprived friend.)

Since it's a long drive away for us, what are some other Costco must-haves?  We will have a large cooler in the car.


----------



## Alix (Nov 19, 2011)

OMG! Costco must haves...there are so many. Give me a bit to come up with a list. Let me just start with the Kirkland Trail Mix and the bacon wrapped scallops. We always get the TP and paper towels too. Those paper towels are tougher than any other brand. Love the croissants and muffins too. 

Only once per year? Is there a budget? We buy Kirkland batteries too, and things like cat litter and dog stuff are WAY cheaper there.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2011)

Alix said:
			
		

> OMG! Costco must haves...there are so many. Give me a bit to come up with a list. Let me just start with the Kirkland Trail Mix and the bacon wrapped scallops. We always get the TP and paper towels too. Those paper towels are tougher than any other brand. Love the croissants and muffins too.
> 
> Only once per year? Is there a budget? We buy Kirkland batteries too, and things like cat litter and dog stuff are WAY cheaper there.



Our nearest one is 3 hours away!  I have Costco envy, Alix.  Thanks for the list!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Alix (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm heading out to a movie, but I'll be back with lots of thoughts!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 19, 2011)

Enjoy your movie!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2011)

Alix said:
			
		

> I'm heading out to a movie, but I'll be back with lots of thoughts!



Thanks Alix!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 19, 2011)

Cat litter
Dishwasher detergent
10% cream
whipping cream
walnuts, pecans, almonds for cooking
salted cashews for munching
real vanilla, both extract in a 500 ml bottle and beans
large bottle of Worchestershire
Frozen, "stir fry" vegis
big box of Twinnings Earl Grey Tea
3 L container of kalamata olives

Depending on the quality of the particular Costco bakery: croissants

Roasted chicken.

If you need it: 5,000 sheets of paper for your printer.

That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2011)

taxlady said:
			
		

> Cat litter
> Dishwasher detergent
> 10% cream
> whipping cream
> ...



Oh my.  Will hitch up the trailer!

Thanks, TL!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 19, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Oh my.  Will hitch up the trailer!
> 
> Thanks, TL!



Trailer sounds like a good idea if you only get to go once a year.

BTW, the Kirkland dishwasher detergent is only so-so. I meant get a big container of the brand you like.

Just remembered: garlic powder, onion powder, whole black pepper, bay leaves, oregano, and parsley all come in a container about 10 inches tall.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 19, 2011)

I like the big packs of things like garlic powder, peppercorns, the bacon. butter, and DH loves the big packs  of hot dogs, , packs of cibbata rolls,crossants, boxed bags for Christmas, kids cloths, probiotics, bottles of Vitamin C, two packs of artichokes, coffee beans, ,Lots more but you need to stroll up and down the aisles slowly and pick carefully. Enjoy your trip.
kades


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 19, 2011)

Dawg, I'm lucky enough to have a Costco 20 min. away so I go about twice a month. Up until 47 days ago, I always bought my cigarettes there as they were *so* much cheaper.  Now I've found the Nicotine patches are a lot cheaper too.  
I love their roasted chicken, and in the meat department,  their beautiful little loin lamb chops are worth their weight in gold.  I love looking at the books, and the prices are great...better than Amazon with the shipping.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 19, 2011)

Aluminum foil
Stretch-tite plastic wrap
TP
Paper Towels
Dunkin Donuts coffee
Granulated Sugar
King Arthur Flour
Walnuts
Pecans
Cashews
Meat
More Meat
Even More meat


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2011)

Frantically scribbling...

Hopefully the UHaul trailer will work out!  You guys are the best!


----------



## Alix (Nov 20, 2011)

If you don't like the Twinings Earl Grey, the Kirkland coffee is great. They stock Starbucks blend too. I buy the boxes of frozen chicken breast there. Its cheap and the quality is good. 

TP
Paper Towel
Contact solution
toiletries of all descriptions (toothpaste, fem hygiene, antiperspirant, etc)
sesame crackers (OMG! SO GOOD)
Chips and other nibblies for the holiday entertaining
baking stuff (brown sugar, choc chips, flour etc)
sliced turkey breast (its expensive but we love it, it freezes well)
cat litter
dog toys, etc
tuna steaks!
scallops
cod fillets
two bite brownies
croissants

And once you're done with the essentials...go play in the book section. Mmmmmm! FUN! Tell us all about your trip when you get back!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 20, 2011)

All my Vitamins, Kirkland Acetaminophen, canned Tuna, White bean and Chicken chili (easy to take to work), canned mandarins, butter, cream cheese...sometimes I go weekly, books, they have had some Micro Plush Sherpa throws that are nice.  Like others have said, garlic and onio powder.  I also like the table grind Malabar pepper.  I could go on and on.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Nov 20, 2011)

Coffee, butter, bacon, prime whole loin or ribeye, whipping cream, Italian sausage.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 20, 2011)

Now I'll have to rent a semi!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh where to start......
Facial tissue
Laundry detergent
Sliced sandwich ham
Cheese (blocks and shredded)
Butter
Bacon
Frozen skinless chicken breasts/ thighs
Coffee
Cinnamon/raisin strudel English muffins ( these are yummy)
Canned diced and/or stewed tomatoes Chicken stock or broth
Marinated artichokes
pickled asparagus
Crackers
Cereal
Pain relievers
Vitamins
Baby carrots
Lettuce
Onions
Aluminum foil
Plastic wrap
Zip bags
Alot of this stuff, I only buy periodically.  (lasts forever in a two person household)
If you happen to see John Wm. Macy Cheddar and Asiago CheeseCrisps snap them up!  They are to die for, especially if you like asiago cheese flavor.  We ran across them in a Montana Costco while on vacation this summer. We didn't find them anywhere else.  They came in a chip style/size bag, I have been able to find them on the web sold in individual bags or in small boxes at really inflated prices.  Our local Costco did not have them :-(. They may only be a summer item, who knows?
Hope your shopping trip is fun!  Sadly, trips to our Costco are no longer fun. (too crowded) :-(


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a 3x5 card that I carry to Costco with me, it says, "You DO NOT need Q-Tips!!" I think I have enough to last until 2014.


----------



## Alix (Nov 20, 2011)

Proscuitto!!


----------



## Bigjim68 (Nov 20, 2011)

There are a lot of things at Costco that are a good value.  Their success is not based on lowering quality to reduce price, but using bulk packaging to reduce price.  I have not found many products of inferior quality.  

Not mentioned above is wine.  Where your local liquor store purchases a case, Costco will purchase 2 pallets per store.  They are sold by the bottle.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 21, 2011)

Alix said:


> Proscuitto!!



+1


----------



## wheresJenny (Nov 21, 2011)

Costco has good meat and fish actually.  Wine prices are great too.  I also usually get raw almonds and walnuts, almond butter if they have it... got a really nice Brie last month too and they have good veggies but those are hard to buy in bulk!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 21, 2011)

in addition to many items already mentioned....

cheapest books
sourdough bread (packaged in twos)
cheesecake (VERY good)
Cara Cara oranges when i can't get them anywhere else

on the other hand...
we found that WalMart's coffee is just as good and cheaper than Kirkland brand
big jars of cashews have gone up by at least $3 in the past year or so


----------



## taxlady (Nov 21, 2011)

I think the bread depends on local suppliers. We get a really yummy, whole grain, baguette with sesame seeds in twos. The baguettes are at a stand (inside of Costco and you still pay at the Costco cash) staffed by a local bakery and sells only stuff from that bakery.


----------



## Alix (Nov 21, 2011)

mudbug said:


> on the other hand...
> we found that WalMart's coffee is just as good and cheaper than Kirkland brand
> big jars of cashews have gone up by at least $3 in the past year or so



Clearly we do not have the same WalMart. Their coffee is disgusting and definitely not like the Kirkland brand!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 21, 2011)

or maybe HH and I have no taste.....altho I definitely dislike Starbucks, which should count for something, Alix.


----------



## Alix (Nov 21, 2011)

I hate Starbucks too. It tastes burnt to me. And I happen to believe you have excellent taste my dear. You like a lot of MY recipes after all.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 21, 2011)

You got me there, sista.!  I most certainly do!


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 21, 2011)

*Gasoline!! 

 It's consistently the* *cheapest* *price anywhere.*


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 21, 2011)

I am printing out this entire thread!  What great suggestions, and gasoline too!  Heigh ho, heigh ho....


----------



## Soma (Nov 21, 2011)

We go once every season, mostly to stock up on organic coffee beans, half the price of good coffee in town here. Our fav is Zavida. 

* They usually have blocks of cheese on specials. Our favs are: Balderson cheddar, 2-year old, and Jarlsberg.
* Vitamins of all kinds
* Tylenol in big jars, as well as Lakota for arthritis (my father and husband swear by it).
* Chocolates (can't resist the specials)
* Whole nuts in bags (pecans, walnuts, almonds)
* Large bags of ciabatta buns

Impulse buys of things on sale:
*my DH bought a mitre-saw, a brand name he had never heard of, (Kawasaki) for 1/3rd the price of any other he was interested in. 
* 10 folding chairs for our nearby monastery (Buddhist)
* an external Hard Drive for computer
* 100-foot heavy duty extension cord
* 2- one piece outdoor overalls for monks (just because they happened to be in the right colors, matching their ochre robes).


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 25, 2011)

OMG, I am seriously thinking of pitching a tent and living at Costco.  Am envious of everyone who has one nearby!  I wrote down everyone's suggestions, and we ended up with enough artichoke hearts, antiperspirant,onions, mushrooms,bacon, bleu cheese, dishwasher soap, the most gorgeous green olives, chicken broth, batteries, you name it, to last us till next year!  Took 12 trips from the car to unload.  Who needs Disneyland when you have Costco!

Gawd, we're a couple of hicks...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> OMG, I am seriously thinking of pitching a tent and living at Costco.  Am envious of everyone who has one nearby!  I wrote down everyone's suggestions, and we ended up with enough artichoke hearts, antiperspirant,onions, mushrooms,bacon, bleu cheese, dishwasher soap, the most gorgeous green olives, chicken broth, batteries, you name it, to last us till next year!  Took 12 trips from the car to unload.  Who needs Disneyland when you have Costco!
> 
> Gawd, we're a couple of hicks...



I'd rather go to Costco than Disneyland...


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 25, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I'd rather go to Costco than Disneyland...



Me too!  I think the rides are a bit different though.


----------



## Alix (Nov 25, 2011)

The food sucks at Disneyland though.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 25, 2011)

Alix said:
			
		

> The food sucks at Disneyland though.



Would that be a great combo?  Disneyland and Costco!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 25, 2011)

I must be odd, I have never wanted to go to Disneyland and you can't keep me out of Costco.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 25, 2011)

They did tell me to get off the pop machine in the food court...Magic Mountain it ain't.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> They did tell me to get off the pop machine in the food court...Magic Mountain it ain't.



I want a big basket on the front of my bike so I can do Costco in 10 minutes or less...might save me some money.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 25, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I want a big basket on the front of my bike so I can do Costco in 10 minutes or less...might save me some money.



Sure, Princess.  Rub it in.  It would take me 3 days to get to Costco on my bike, then I'd be too tired to ride home!  And I'd need a bigger basket!

Oh, btw, who won the Extreme Scrabble Challenge?  ( I think I know...)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Sure, Princess.  Rub it in.  It would take me 3 days to get to Costco on my bike, then I'd be too tired to ride home!  And I'd need a bigger basket!
> 
> Oh, btw, who won the Extreme Scrabble Challenge?  ( I think I know...)



It was a draw, it's always a draw...but we've been playing Scrabble for 30 years and we are evenly matched in the vocabulary department.  Stopped keeping track when we passed 2000 games almost 15 years ago.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Nov 26, 2011)

We have a BJ's 3 miles up the road but I'd rather make the 50 minute drive to the Costco! (plus it give us an excuse to go to the DQ for lunch or dinner). 

I've been holding off on the next trip because the freezer and pantry are full right now (54-cent / lb turkeys, 89-cent boxes of stuffing, and canned soups, gravies, ect. from Thanksgiving sales) so unless I can find room for another freezer and pantry I'm going to to have to suffer the withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 26, 2011)

Costco is only 5-10 minutes away (depending on traffic), so we usually go once every two weeks. Usually we get 4 cases of San Pellegrino, olive oil, chicken and parm. Sometimes they have a seafood set-up and we pick up a couple items.

On a side note, a brand new "Whole Foods" is being built close by and the anticipation is killing me!

Craig


----------



## Sprout (Nov 28, 2011)

I know you already made your trip this year, but next time you go, _please _try the Kirkland Signature  chocolate covered caramel macadamia clusters if you have them at your location. I don't know where you live, but they're only available out west. I wish we could get them here. I miss them so...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sprout said:


> I know you already made your trip this year, but next time you go, _please _try the Kirkland Signature  chocolate covered caramel macadamia clusters if you have them at your location. I don't know where you live, but they're only available out west. I wish we could get them here. I miss them so...



Ooh, you are mean to a toothless old broad who can't eat them anymore....  I wonder if I can chop them enough in the processor to be able to munch them.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 28, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ooh, you are mean to a toothless old broad who can't eat them anymore....  I wonder if I can chop them enough in the processor to be able to munch them.


PF, I have learned with Dad that you can process almost anything and still enjoy it!


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 28, 2011)

My new favourite Costo items are Procuitto (forget the brand, they have two) as it is great for DH's sandwiches, Tuxedo Cake (yes I am a cake baker but this is devine!), Blueberry "Unwine", Agave Syrup and Balderson's aged white cheddar (no this isn't new but always a favourite).

We buy a lot of bulk items there and I am usually shopping once every two weeks.  It is a five minute drive and that's only because of two busy intersections!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 28, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> PF, I have learned with Dad that you can process almost anything and still enjoy it!



Yes, but, but, I do miss the crunch!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 28, 2011)

Sprout said:
			
		

> I know you already made your trip this year, but next time you go, please try the Kirkland Signature  chocolate covered caramel macadamia clusters if you have them at your location. I don't know where you live, but they're only available out west. I wish we could get them here. I miss them so...



Thanks Sprout!  Our closest CC is Geneva, IL.  I did pick up a bag of Lindor Truffles, intending to sprinkle them in gift bags.  Ha.  Fat chance, they're quickly disappearing.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 28, 2011)

LPBeier said:
			
		

> My new favourite Costo items are Procuitto (forget the brand, they have two) as it is great for DH's sandwiches, Tuxedo Cake (yes I am a cake baker but this is devine!), Blueberry "Unwine", Agave Syrup and Balderson's aged white cheddar (no this isn't new but always a favourite).
> 
> We buy a lot of bulk items there and I am usually shopping once every two weeks.  It is a five minute drive and that's only because of two busy intersections!



We did get the agave syrup and a lovely 3 pack of proscuitto packaged with a couple other meats.  We blew through a half pack of smoked salmon yesterday, after giving a goody bag to a friend who stopped over.  He's in the spice business, but had never been to CC.

I am so envious of all who have a nearby Costco!  Wonderful lists!  There has been talk of one possibly going up about 45 minutes away, but haven't heard anything new lately.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 28, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> *Gasoline!!
> 
> It's consistently the* *cheapest* *price anywhere.*



It's worth the trip for gasoline alone for me!  And CostCo is MUCH cheaper than the gas stations around here!



Sprout said:


> I know you already made your trip this year, but next time you go, _please _try the Kirkland Signature  chocolate covered caramel macadamia clusters if you have them at your location. I don't know where you live, but they're only available out west. I wish we could get them here. I miss them so...



These are SO good.  PF, you can process them and sprinkle them on ice cream.  



Dawgluver said:


> There has been talk of one possibly going up about 45 minutes away, but haven't heard anything new lately.



If they don't, come to the island.  *gestures to all of the CostCo locations*


----------



## niquejim (Nov 28, 2011)

Being that I work in the bakery at Costco and I'm there 5 days per week, I'm glad everyone likes it but I am always amazed at the loyalty it receives


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 28, 2011)

niquejim said:
			
		

> Being that I work in the bakery at Costco and I'm there 5 days per week, I'm glad everyone likes it but I am always amazed at the loyalty it receives



Hmm.  Group discount?


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 29, 2011)

Has anyone else fallen in love with Paisley Farms Four Bean Salad?  Our 64 oz. jar is almost gone.  Really fresh tasting, without added bad stuff, and a hint of spiciness.  

Our supplies from CC are quickly diminishing...


----------



## Sprout (Nov 30, 2011)

niquejim said:


> Being that I work in the bakery at Costco and I'm there 5 days per week, I'm glad everyone likes it but I am always amazed at the loyalty it receives




I miss the days when DH worked at a warehouse and I could say "Oh, grab this before you leave for home!" Now he's at a depot and the nearest warehouse is 15 min away, in the opposite direction of home. We're only 45 minutes away, though. It's close enough to make a trip or 2 a month.


----------



## Sprout (Nov 30, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Hmm.  Group discount?




Alas, employees get no discount. They get a free executive membership, though, so it works. 

We were going to get truffles on our last trip, but forgot.  They were on coupon, too.


----------



## Sprout (Nov 30, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> It's worth the trip for gasoline alone for me!  And CostCo is MUCH cheaper than the gas stations around here!
> 
> 
> 
> These are SO good.  PF, you can process them and sprinkle them on ice cream.




Wait, you can get them somewhere on the East Coast?! DH said they weren't available west of the Mississippi. Jealous. That gives me hope for when we move to MI next summer, though...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sprout said:


> Alas, employees get no discount. They get a free executive membership, though, so it works.
> 
> We were going to get truffles on our last trip, but forgot.  They were on coupon, too.



I was surprised and excited to find the Truffles don't raise my blood sugar too much.  I get 2 a day


----------



## Sprout (Nov 30, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome, PF!  They are sooo good.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 30, 2011)

Sprout said:


> Wait, you can get them somewhere on the East Coast?! DH said they weren't available west of the Mississippi. Jealous. That gives me hope for when we move to MI next summer, though...



They always have them here at Christmastime!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 30, 2011)

I let them melt slowly and last as long as possible.  I need to make sure I get back out there and pick up a couple more before they sell out!


----------



## Bigjim68 (Nov 30, 2011)

Another item that Costco has had several years running that I always buy is Knotts Berry Farm jelly gift packs.  Mostly cooking for one, large jars of jelly overwhelm me.  The gift packs are about baby food size, with several varieties in the pack, not too expensive.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 1, 2011)

Knotts Berry Farm, now that takes me back to my childhood. We used to visit, much like visiting "Santa's Village".


----------



## Sprout (Dec 1, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> They always have them here at Christmastime!




Hmmm, I'll have to have DH check the system again here...


----------



## wheresJenny (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow sprout, I didn't know costco had something like that!  I'm going to go look for them now...


----------



## wheresJenny (Dec 3, 2011)

Oops forgot the quote- was referring to the macadamia nut clusters!


----------

